
Infosys introduces new artificial intelligence platform - itprofessional4
http://www.financialexpress.com/article/industry/companies/infosys-introduces-new-artificial-intelligence-platform/245848/
======
pamelabuck
I don't want to be elitist but really? The company that is well-know for being
a body shop that takes all the grunt work that US companies dont want to do,
is doing AI work? I have to give their marketing dept props.

